# ID for a Rare Vintage Capital Stage Light New York



## ErickP (Aug 7, 2017)

Hey guys,

New here. 

I picked up what looks like an unusually large spot light from the World's Longest Yard Sale last week.
WhooHOO! 

I'm here because I'm looking for one of you experts out there to help me ID this awesome light. I found info on the company Capital but couldn't find another light as large with built in gels.

If there's anyone out there that knows anything it would be much appreciated.

I ordered the bulb from a local Barbizon and it should be lit up real soon.

Thanks!
Erick


----------



## Amiers (Aug 7, 2017)

https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/identifying-old-fixtures-capitol-fspot-par38-cans.21686/

I have a feeling your follow spot has been around the block a few times. 

https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/capitol-stage-lighting-company.21570/

Scroll down a bit.

You can also google Capitol not Tal Followspot and find a lot of good stuff.


----------

